# When nail polishes thicken



## itzmarylicious (Mar 1, 2007)

What do you do??? I rarely paint my nails during the semester so when i buy a bottle of nail polish it gets thick really fast even though i rarely open the bottle and i put it in the refridgerator. How can i save my nail polish???


----------



## Aprill (Mar 4, 2007)

what brand are you using?


----------



## kristiex0 (Mar 4, 2007)

i've heard you can add a little bit of non-acetone nail polish remover to it and shake it up .. and it thins it out.. i'm not completely sure though.


----------



## Aprill (Mar 4, 2007)

me too, but just a little


----------



## han (Mar 4, 2007)

yep thats works^


----------



## Retro-Violet (Mar 7, 2007)

i never thought of putting it in the fridge, what does that do for it?


----------



## luxotika (Mar 7, 2007)

It kind of worked for me when I tried it, but I found it easier to just buy it new!


----------



## emily_3383 (Mar 7, 2007)

I just use nailpolish thinner.


----------



## David (Mar 7, 2007)

When that happens, I throw them away. You can buy nail polish thinner, but it sometimes thins the polish too much. I think everyone goes through this, especially if you buy lots of polish.


----------



## chic_chica (Mar 15, 2007)

I think puttin nail polish thinner removes the gloss from the nail polish.

If u use banana oil this won't happen. It works really well.


----------



## itzmarylicious (Mar 16, 2007)

where can i buy banana oil? is it expensive? and how much do i put?

I use Essie mostly and some OPI. I put them in the refridgerator b/c it makes them last longer and doesnt get thick as fast.


----------



## chic_chica (Mar 16, 2007)

U can get it at an beauty store..places that sells manicure stuff should have it. And nope it's not expensive.


----------



## beautyshopgirl (Mar 16, 2007)

I've used non acetone remover to thin polish. It worked for me.


----------



## Nox (Mar 16, 2007)

Or sometimes, if you have a matte or pearl color, you can add a little clear nail polish to get it moving again and still preserve the shine.


----------



## missnadia (Mar 16, 2007)

Adding polish remover to it will make it thinner for like 2 days, but afterwards it makes the polish become all gross.... Get some nail polish thinner.. OPI makes one... but there are cheaper ones out there as well...


----------

